# Newbie Question



## BigMike (Apr 24, 2012)

hello everyone!

i am looking to purchase a new handgun primarily for home defense and to go to the shooting range with my buddies. i have looked at a lot of the threads here but i am still not sure what i should be looking to get.

i have always wanted a 9mm Beretta and have heard its a good gun but i just want a gun that is dependable, a short and easy trigger pull, and little recoil.(preferably under $500)

i have read the suggestions to rent guns and find out what i am most comfortable with but i don't think there is a place around where i live where you can rent guns.

sorry if this question has been asked and answered before but like i said, i have spent some time reading the forums and i am still not sure what to do.

thanks in advance for any thoughts or suggestions on the matter. :smt001


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to look at a Sig SP2022 in 9mm, under 400. and lifetime warranty.....JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If there is no where near, to rent firearms...then you need to drive somewhere, where they do rent firearms........really should find a firearm that fits YOU....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> Might want to look at a Sig SP2022 in 9mm, under 400. and lifetime warranty.....JJ


I agree with this post here. I had a Sig 2022 in .40 S&W, and it did great for me. Sold the gun due to its large size and was a little difficult to CC. You might want to look into the Ruger products as well.


----------



## BigMike (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks everyone for the replies. 

i will look into the Sig SP2022


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

CDNN had the Sig SP2022 in both 9mm and .40 for around $369.00.........JJ


----------



## BigMike (Apr 24, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> CDNN had the Sig SP2022 in both 9mm and .40 for around $369.00.........JJ


how exactly does it work when you order through that site? do you have to find a store to have it shipped to?

thanks for your help!


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

To buy guns from the online stores you will need to have a local FFL that will accept the gun transfer for you. The FFL will charge you a fee so you will need to find one that does not charge too high. The FFL I use charges $20 for each transfer and some charge as high as $40 and even $80. The FFL holder will need to fax or email a copy of their FFL to the gun store before the store can process your order. Most online gun stores have a list of the FFL's to help you find your local FFL's.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you do call CDNN, ask for Cody< he was extremely helpful to me a few weeks ago....JJ


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

I will get flamed but... guns have become too personal. Back in the day you got a gun and adjusted to it. Nothing has changed it just the plastic market had become too personal with grips and angles. when john browning invented the .45 and millions where produced did anyone say I don't like that way it fits my hand... no you became familiar with it


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

barstoolguru said:


> I will get flamed but... guns have become too personal. Back in the day you got a gun and adjusted to it. Nothing has changed it just the plastic market had become too personal with grips and angles. when john browning invented the .45 and millions where produced did anyone say I don't like that way it fits my hand... no you became familiar with it


I agree. But at some level isn't that old fashioned communism? "here's the state gun, get used to it"

Democracy and a free market economy have given us so many choices it be equally confusing as it is convenient. It's like you have to consult virtual groups of hundreds or thousands of people to get their opinions on endless options before you can make an informed decision....


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would suggest looking into the Ruger SR9 or SR9c


----------



## BigMike (Apr 24, 2012)

Leo said:


> To buy guns from the online stores you will need to have a local FFL that will accept the gun transfer for you. The FFL will charge you a fee so you will need to find one that does not charge too high. The FFL I use charges $20 for each transfer and some charge as high as $40 and even $80. The FFL holder will need to fax or email a copy of their FFL to the gun store before the store can process your order. Most online gun stores have a list of the FFL's to help you find your local FFL's.


thanks a lot for the info!


----------

